# Gas Failure



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

I am a failure. I have only two electric guitars and one acoustic.

Where did I go wrong? What could have possibly led me to this sad, empty state of affairs? I lament.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I fail to see a failure here.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

jimsz said:


> What could have possibly led me to this sad, empty state of affairs? I lament.


Would it make you feel any better if I sent you some picks?


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Budda said:


> I fail to see a failure here.


Oh no no no! You can't fool me. There are probably guitars lining your hallways, hanging from every rafter, adorning every wall... even the headboard of your bed is made of a Les Paul and Stratocaster so that if you wake up in the middle of night, you can strum to your hearts content.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

greco said:


> Would it make you feel any better if I sent you some picks?


Ah, the picks, they lie there motionless, nothing to strum, almost lifeless. But, they torment me night and day, I know they're all laughing at me, laughing, I tell you!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

kinda' early for the eggnog, don'cha think?


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

laristotle said:


> kinda' early for the eggnog, don'cha think?


I think the empty wall hangers are starting to get to me.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jimsz said:


> I am a failure. I have only two electric guitars and one acoustic.
> 
> Where did I go wrong? What could have possibly led me to this sad, empty state of affairs? I lament.


I'm not sure who is in the lead or in the backfield; I have one electric and two acoustics.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

If one electric has singles and the other has buckers (maybe with a whammy between them) you have all the basses covered. 

How many amps? 

I have lots of both. I spend a lot of time re-arranging to see how little of it I can use at one time. Friggin stupid. 

I just came from the studio where I came up with yet another solution that rules out 90% of the other gear. (This one was Godin P90 Core into Diamond Compressor into Stephenson Stage Hog into a Traynor GuitarMate with momentary switch for tremolo. Klean, krunch and krank. Surf to Zappa. With two switches in front of me.) Tomorrow it will be something else. 

And oh yeah, most of the time was spent trying to improve my chops along with the drum machine so... no guilt here. Lol.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> I'm not sure who is in the lead or in the backfield; I have one electric and two acoustics.


Watching the regular flow of incredibly awesome guitars back and forth on this site is more than I can take.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Don't worry. A few of us are taking up your slack. Happily!


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

KapnKrunch said:


> If one electric has singles and the other has buckers (maybe with a whammy between them) you have all the basses covered.
> 
> How many amps?


Exactly what I have, a Strat with singles and a Tele with buckers. For some reason, I never use a whammy.

Two amps, 30 watt Mack I use for gigging and a 5 watt Victoria for home. That's it.

It looks like I'm a failure at amps, too. Oh, the humanity!

That said, I'm going to go look at a 2017 SG Tribute. Maybe there's still hope.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Well I have a guitar and bass you can buy if you're really hankering, OP.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

High/Deaf said:


> Don't worry. A few of us are taking up your slack. Happily!


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

don't worry ... nuther couple of years and you'll be the one sending pics to torment those less fortunate .

there's always time to acquire MORE (as long as you're breathing )


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Budda said:


> Well I have a guitar and bass you can buy if you're really hankering, OP.


I used to live in Ottawa for a couple years long ago, and although I couldn't take the weather there, it sure made it convenient to travel around from city to city. You guys out east have it made for buying and selling.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

oldjoat said:


> don't worry ... nuther couple of years and you'll be the one sending pics to torment those less fortunate .
> 
> there's always time to acquire MORE (as long as you're breathing )


Thanks, there's still hope for me yet, I suppose.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

jimsz said:


> Exactly what I have, a Strat with singles and a Tele with buckers. For some reason, I never use a whammy.
> 
> Two amps, 30 watt Mack I use for gigging and a 5 watt Victoria for home. That's it.
> 
> ...


You're current line-up is perfect and complete. Seriously. I am impressed with your choices.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

jimsz said:


> Exactly what I have, a Strat with singles and a Tele with buckers. For some reason, I never use a whammy.
> 
> Two amps, 30 watt Mack I use for gigging and a 5 watt Victoria for home. That's it.
> 
> ...


Yes, that's a good start. 

Seriously, I couldn't live without an LP or two. My favorite electric. 

And I gotta have a thin-line and a hollowbody or two (one with filtertrons, one with humbuckers). And something with P90s. And then, just for fun, maybe a 'coffee table guitar', like an Explorer or V or something silly like that. 

Same with amps. I gotta have a blackface tone, a tweed tone and a Marshall-based tone and a Vox-based tone and some Mesa tone, too. Some amps, like the Mesa TA15, cover quite a bit of that, but I still need a variety of configs, power levels, speaker options, etc. Well, maybe 'need' is a bit strong, but I certainly desire all these things and don't feel the least bit guilty about owning them all. 

The nice part is, once you get full-equipped, going to the music store just becomes a stop-off to say hi and not have any of the free coffee they don't offer anymore.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

KapnKrunch said:


> You're current line-up is perfect and complete. Seriously. I am impressed with your choices.


Thanks, appreciate that. Actually, I do have something on the way to me at this time due to arrive early in the new year, bought it from an esteemed member here. It's something different I've wanted for a long time but could never find one of quality. When it arrives, I'll take some pics and put them up. I think it was also a good choice.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

High/Deaf said:


> Yes, that's a good start.
> 
> Seriously, I couldn't live without an LP or two. My favorite electric.
> 
> ...


Holy crap! Dude, I'm married and could never get away with that.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

jimsz said:


> Ah, the picks, they lie there motionless, nothing to strum, almost lifeless. But, they torment me night and day, I know they're all laughing at me, laughing, I tell you!





jimsz said:


> I think the empty wall hangers are starting to get to me.





jimsz said:


> Watching the regular flow of incredibly awesome guitars back and forth on this site is more than I can take.





jimsz said:


> It looks like I'm a failure at amps, too. Oh, the humanity!


Helpline: 1-986-785-8975


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

greco said:


> Helpline: 1-986-785-8975


Okay, I'll bite.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

jimsz said:


> Okay, I'll bite.


j/k...I made up the number.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

just remember, there is no help line , no hope , no cure 
you just have to learn to live with it , embrace it , feed it , nurture it ... it won't disappoint.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

greco said:


> j/k...I made up the number.


I called the number, it's "Rub-a-Dub" massage parlor.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

oldjoat said:


> just remember, there is no help line , no hope , no cure
> you just have to learn to live with it , embrace it , feed it , nurture it ... it won't disappoint.


That makes me want to try some Peyote buttons an do a full blow Castaneda.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

greco said:


> j/k...I made up the number.





jimsz said:


> I called the number, it's "Rub-a-Dub" massage parlor.


Oddly enough, when I ran that phone number through the googletron, this is what came up at the top: 

+1(986)785-XXXX | falling in reverse pick up the phone guitar solo ...


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

jimsz said:


> ... I use for gigging ...


If you have gigs, you can't afford more guitars.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

LP Jr, Tele, HD28V, 57 Custom Deluxe and an SM58 be more than enough for a hillbilly singer like me. I just have to get around to selling off the other stuff.

Also have a Mitivac brake bleeder I'd let go cheap and it works for bench bleeding a master cylinder as well.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Wardo said:


> Mitivac brake bleeder I'd let go cheap


 which amp input jack do you use for it ?


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

oh sorry , is that for tone sucking ?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

GAS is a terrible thing. Just be thankful you don't have it.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jimsz said:


> I am a failure. I have only two electric guitars and one acoustic.
> 
> Where did I go wrong? What could have possibly led me to this sad, empty state of affairs? I lament.


On a positive note, unless things have changed, Surrey Girls. Langley girls are ok but there's something about a Surrey Girl. As far as number of guitars goes, I am down to one electric. It's old and Japanese but it works when I want it to. Would I trade it for a Surrey Girl? Damned straight I would.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> On a positive note, unless things have changed, Surrey Girls. Langley girls are ok but there's something about a Surrey Girl. As far as number of guitars goes, I am down to one electric. It's old and Japanese but it works when I want it to. Would I trade it for a Surrey Girl? Damned straight I would.


Whenever I hear the term 'Surrey Girls', I'm reminded of Frank Zappa's "Valley Girls"


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> GAS is a terrible thing. Just be thankful you don't have it.


You think it's bad for guitars etc. try pre 1980 Harley's and pre 1965 cars.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jimsz said:


> Whenever I hear the term 'Surrey Girls', I'm reminded of Frank Zappa's "Valley Girls"


A Surrey Girl makes a Valley Girl look like a nun with a credit card. That being said, if you're married you should maybe move to Whalley.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> You think it's bad for guitars etc. try pre 1980 Harley's and pre 1965 cars.


Oh, I know. This past summer I purged my life's collection of car parts. I can't afford to build cars anymore, and most of the stuff was obsolete anyway. For example. Cast iron cylinder head casting that were extremely desirable 40 years ago, became instantly worthless when they started churning out after-market aluminium heads. You want to build a 351C? I didn't think so, nobody does. 429? 460? Nope. Two 8ft box pickup loads of scrap metal to the recycle.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> Oh, I know. This past summer I purged my life's collection of car parts. I can't afford to build cars anymore, and most of the stuff was obsolete anyway. For example. Cast iron cylinder head casting that were extremely desirable 40 years ago, became instantly worthless when they started churning out after-market aluminium heads. You want to build a 351C? I didn't think so, nobody does. 429? 460? Nope. Two 8ft box pickup loads of scrap metal to the recycle.


My older brother among others I know would have taken anything you had for a 429. 318 also. If they were usable would have probably taken all your original parts. Flathead parts move fast as well as most stuff pre 1965. There's no such thing as obsolete vintage car parts. Even money says a lot of what you took to the recycle got sold as car parts and not scrap. But say you have a '51 or '52 GMC half-ton. One aftermarket part was a prism assembly that was on the dash so you could see the stop lights at intersections. Between where they were and the eyebrow the lights were hard to see if you were the first or second vehicle there. Having gas for one of those is like wanting a set of early '60s Gold Foils. Anyway, gas is a bitch. Right now I'm gassing for a mid to late '60s Dufferin 2 pc pool cue. somewhere around 20 oz with an exchangeable tip. Like this.








I had one since I was 16.....it disappeared in my divorce. I've tried the new ones but they just don't feel the same.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Wardo said:


> LP Jr, Tele, HD28V, 57 Custom Deluxe and an SM58 be more than enough for a hillbilly singer like me. I just have to get around to selling off the other stuff.
> 
> Also have a Mitivac brake bleeder I'd let go cheap and it works for bench bleeding a master cylinder as well.


Oh man, you should think long and hard about selling your D35. You'll miss that cannon. Still my favorite Martin.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> My older brother among others I know would have taken anything you had for a 429. 318 also. If they were usable would have probably taken all your original parts. Flathead parts move fast as well as most stuff pre 1965. There's no such thing as obsolete vintage car parts. Even money says a lot of what you took to the recycle got sold as car parts and not scrap. But say you have a '51 or '52 GMC half-ton. One aftermarket part was a prism assembly that was on the dash so you could see the stop lights at intersections. Between where they were and the eyebrow the lights were hard to see if you were the first or second vehicle there. Having gas for one of those is like wanting a set of early '60s Gold Foils. Anyway, gas is a bitch. Right now I'm gassing for a mid to late '60s Dufferin 2 pc pool cue. somewhere around 20 oz with an exchangeable tip. Like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet your old cue saw some good times. 

I kept 2 big bins of NOS Ford parts. 50's/60's/70's. Hopefully I'll get around to putting them on Ebay sometime before I'm dead & gone. 
There's a lot of the stuff that has been re-pro'd in china, but even looking at the pictures on ebay, they are no where close to the quality of the original parts.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

about 25 years back , the son and his friend came over to look for some VW rabbit parts in the garage .
musta took at least a dozen trips ... gone were the air cooled performance parts , dual port heads , mechanical fuel injection systems
, jugs , pistons , performance distributors , chromed rims , quad piston calipers , and mild cams... as well as all the early water cooled HIPO stuff.

caught up about a week later and asked what happened to all the air cooled parts ?
"OH , you weren't using them so we sold it ." ... made 400 for each of them
his next line was "do you have any more stashed somewhere ?"


oh well... I suddenly had more room to accumulate more stuff 

more bikes , VW and GM over here ..
then leaned way over into the diesel realm later in life.

now all I need is a production japanese diesel bike .


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Oh man, you should think long and hard about selling your D35. You'll miss that cannon. Still my favorite Martin.


Yeah, I’m a long ways from selling anything yet but I have 12 guitars and I start thinking what could I cut it down to. I figure keep the 3 Martins, LP Jr and Telecaster and the Sigma is a good backup up for playing at shitholes. That’s still a lot of guitars though.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> I bet your old cue saw some good times.
> 
> I kept 2 big bins of NOS Ford parts. 50's/60's/70's. Hopefully I'll get around to putting them on Ebay sometime before I'm dead & gone.
> There's a lot of the stuff that has been re-pro'd in china, but even looking at the pictures on ebay, they are no where close to the quality of the original parts.


That Cue saw some very good times, made me a fair bit of money and with the "custom" leather covered grip.....which added 2 1/2 ounces.....got me out of more than one tight spot. 
Ford parts.....any body parts for one of these? 








The re-pro'd parts are fine for some kid who wants something to "look" old and custom but don't cut it if you're going to actually drive the car or truck. Pull up to something in one of these with re-pro'd parts, especially on the motor and you'll get laughed out of town. Be like putting a chinese neck and tuners on an early Tele.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> oh sorry , is that for tone sucking ?


Works both ways; you can pressure bleed with it too.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> about 25 years back , the son and his friend came over to look for some VW rabbit parts in the garage .
> musta took at least a dozen trips ... gone were the air cooled performance parts , dual port heads , mechanical fuel injection systems
> , jugs , pistons , performance distributors , chromed rims , quad piston calipers , and mild cams... as well as all the early water cooled HIPO stuff.
> 
> ...


Here you go. Personally I'd go the Tarus and then the Neander but you'd probably go for the Star Twin or a KLR 650 convert. 
7 Best Diesel Motorcycles | Man of Many


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> That Cue saw some very good times, made me a fair bit of money and with the "custom" leather covered grip.....which added 2 1/2 ounces.....got me out of more than one tight spot.
> Ford parts.....any body parts for one of these?
> 
> 
> ...


No body parts. Is that a 53 or 54 meteor? My dad had a ton of flat head parts I just let rust, and ended up throwing away. I still have an old Sioux valve grinding machine. I thought I was going to rebuild heads on the side when I retired. Nobody rebuilds anything these days.......the times, they are a changin.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Here you go. Personally I'd go the Tarus and then the Neander but you'd probably go for the Star Twin or a KLR 650 convert.
> 7 Best Diesel Motorcycles | Man of Many


That's the one I thought he might be referring to as well, Hayes KLR built for US military. You can buy their engine though and stuff it in whatever bike you want: https://www.dieselmotorcycles.com/

I liked the look of the prototype better though.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> you'd probably go for the Star Twin or a KLR 650 convert.


 nailed it ...

thx for the wake up slap in the face ( I needed it ) ... what was I thinking ?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> No body parts. Is that a 53 or 54 meteor? My dad had a ton of flat head parts I just let rust, and ended up throwing away. I still have an old Sioux valve grinding machine. I thought I was going to rebuild heads on the side when I retired. Nobody rebuilds anything these days.......the times, they are a changin.


52/53....the older brother has one that's going to get an 'American Graffiti' re-mod. Needs front and rear glass and he wants parts he can modify and use instead of the original....hood, fenders etc.. Rusted cast can be brought back to life easily....a lot easier and better than aluminum. And you'd be surprised how many people rebuild things. 
I know some of these guys and most of the vehicles and the older brother probably knows them all. He got with the club around 1963.....they used to have parties at our place and they still get together at leas once a year aside from car shoes.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jb welder said:


> That's the one I thought he might be referring to as well, Hayes KLR built for US military. You can buy their engine though and stuff it in whatever bike you want: https://www.dieselmotorcycles.com/
> 
> I liked the look of the prototype better though.


If the Hayes KLR is like the regular KLR 650 it's probably a little rough riding. My kid rides a 5 year old KLR 650 that he rides all over the place. It's made at least 4 trips to mSan Diego and back and he usually goes thru 3 rear tires a year.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> Right now I'm gassing for a mid to late '60s Dufferin 2 pc pool cue. somewhere around 20 oz with an exchangeable tip.


I have a John Spencer one piece that I won off of a friend back in '78.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Better one guitar you really like than a bunch you never play.
(Well maybe if they're valuable & you're flipping them, but that's not my thing)

I've had short gaps & long gaps in between getting another guitar--it happens.


----------

